# Broccoli Bread



## SinOrSlim (Dec 9, 2011)

Here???s a recipe for a low carb bread made with broccoli, egg and flaxmeal. This bread is high in both fiber and protein and contains minimal carbs. Broccoli is also considered a superfood because of all of the vitamins and minerals it provides. While this isn???t your ordinary buttery bread loaf, it still tastes great and is a fantastic addition to your new ???carb-free??? menu! I cut my loaf in half and made it into two slices but you can also cut it into four slices if you want them smaller.

Ingredients:
2 Cups Broccoli Florets
1 Egg
2 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Unsweetened Almond Milk
1 Tbsp Flaxseed Meal
1/4 tsp Baking Powder






Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees

2. Steam broccoli

3. In a bowl, beat the egg and egg whites

4. Add in flax, baking powder, almond milk and cooked broccoli






5. Pour the contents into a greased baking dish and bake for 25-30 minutes or until golden






6. Remove form oven, let cool, and enjoy!






For more daily low carb and keto recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips !


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 9, 2011)

How does this taste bro? Looks very interesting to say the least? How is the texture?


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 12, 2011)

Tastes really good (especially with a slice of melted cheese on top!) The texture is more like a casserole but if you Wang it dryer you can just bake it longer!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 12, 2011)

*drier


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have some good ideas for your site because I am trying to use it.

So the shopping list for each recipe would be nice, but for example I'm gonna make those stuffed crab mushrooms tonight for the football game.  It would be nice if you had a "print" button that would print the recipe and what I needed without the ads and without me having to copy and paste to Word!

And I don't know if you could do it, but like a "shopping cart" feature where I added the recipes I wanted to make, and then I could print them all out without the ads or anything.

But so far you have some good and unique recipes, keep it up.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 12, 2011)

awesome! those are great ideas! thanks a ton i appreciate it =)


----------

